# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.03.05.0 Released | Big Update for IOS Feature

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.03.05.0 Released Update Auto.* 
Big Update for IOS Features Support All on Windows Without Credit
- Untethered Bypass [NO MEID] Signal With GSM Carrier IOS 12.0 -> 14.5.1 Full Notification (Iphone 7G -> Iphone X)
- USB Patcher for jailbreak fix Error Checkra1n -20
- Bypass Passcode Full Notification(Ios 12 to 14.8.1)
- Fix Passcode Notification
- Safe Format
- Reboot Device   *LINK DOWNLOAD TOOL*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

